# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Sikur gjethet e vjeshtes.!.

## abica

Po eci në parkun e liqenit të Tiranës dhe prek shtresa gjethesh vjeshtake si njolla të  murrme që sikur presin një  fshesë tjetër nga ajo  e uniformave të gjelbërimit për tu pastruar.
Nga ky detaj natyror rikthehem në kostumin e viteve studentore të kamarierit kur në një nga restorantet më të shtrenjta në qendër të kryeqytetit,  punoja mbrëmjeve për të lehtësuar sadopak shpenzimet mujore. 

Përfytyroj se tani jam tek çasti i ndjeshëm i mbledhjes me fshesë pas ritit të hedhjes së parave kur kishte prenotime që ende më rrin si lavjerës në ndërgjegje. 
Me edukimin  familjar dhe natyrën time nuk do guxoja as t i shikoja për tua numëruar e jo më për të bërë ndonjë truk si çimçakizi poshtë takës së këpucës apo në  qimet e fshesës. 

Më ngjan se nuk ndryshokan shumë kartmonedhat e dikurshme nga spektakli i dy mijë lekshave të  flakura aq kollajshëm në parlament për sebepin e zgjedhjeve lokale të Korçës. 

Ah, Sikur të ishin të vërteta ato paratë nën këmbët e deputetëve me siguri që do nisja një aksion dhurimi nëpër kryeqytet. 

Së pari do t i blija vajzës time të sëmurë një shportë me fruta  vëndi  pa hile e tia bëja lëng e mjaltë për tu shëruar nga alergjitë e panumërta që na sillen rrotull  peshqesh nga tymrat dhe ndotjet pikante urbane.

Më pastaj sikur ato dy mijë lekshat të ishin ngjitur te fshesa ime  në skenën e kuvendit si pas një festa ahengu dorë lëshuar, patjetër këto teprica bujare  do tua dhuroja pensionistëve që të dridhur  e pa mbështetje enden me shpresë për të ndërruar ajrin e fituar pak orë jetë më shumë në bulevardin e Evropës me emra personalitetesh në parkun e liqenit. 

Shumë e kanë kuptuar vlerën e oksigjenit ndaj dynden kohë pa kohë drejt asaj pak natyre të zgjatur jetën e parandaluar e shëruar sëmundjet larg spitaleve. 

SikurAtij invalidit që shet tek bulevardi në një kioskë pranë stacionit të trenit do tia dhuroja disa dy mijë lekshe pa i blerë asnjë mall, edhe kolegut të tij që punon tek kalçeto e Tiranës së re pranë stadiumit me takt e dashamirësi. Ah, patjetër do ti dhuroja edhe atij farmacistit krahmbledhur nën përparsen e zverdhur në Farmacinë e vetme Roje Nate , që shpesh më ka dhënë barna veresie  në raste urgjencash familjare. 

Po një shuk me dy mijëshe patjetër që do tua dhuroja miqve e kolegëve të mi gazetarë, njerzve të lajmit që rropaten e  kanë mbi tre muaj pa marrë rrogat prej një viti kaq shumë  të mbarë electoral dhe të mbrapshtë ekonomik. Kështu dhe pedagogëve në grevë të heshtur durimi disa mujore për tiu shpërblyer dijet intelektuale dhuruar studentëve në pritje të arkëtimeve që janë vonuar si ndërrimi i stinëve. 


Ah Sikur !, të kthehej në dy mijë lekëshe edhe ndonjë nga copërat luksoze të fustaneve firmato, çantave qindra euroshe apo frezurave hollivudiane të zonjave bërtitëse  të kuvendit , pa merak që me ato para së paku do tu kthehej buzëqeshja e bukës së përditshme ditën familjeve në rrethe që presin asistencën e lashtë  dy mijë lekshe te zyrat e shtetit, për të frymuar gjithë muajin dhe gërmojnë nëpër minierat në shembje. 


Në kodrat e begata të Liqenit të Tiranës, këtu në Shën Prokopin e mbajtur mendoj  se paska shumë sikure për tu realizuar tek shoh reliket e gurta të çezmave antike publike që do kenë rrjedhur  ujë të  bekuar ngase janë shterrur vitesh. 
Sikuri magjik po më shoqëron në këtë shëtitje në parkun e liqenit  teksa  më fashitet në kthim fakti  se nuk ka qoftë edhe një banjo të vetme publike veç asaj gërmadhës së dikurshme që sot është shndrruar në mini stacion lëvizës për të rinjtë problematikë apo joshëset hallexhesha të Moulin Rouge-it shqiptar. 

Mjerisht në këtë rrugë të reklamuar e mbrojtur këndshëm me polic bashkiak në hyrje, nga njëra anë gjoja  ndalohen  biçikletat ekologjike por nga ana tjetër e fakultetit të gjuhë letërsisë hyjnë makina e  motorra, pa llogaritur kopenë e qenve zgjepsa  shëtitës me infeksione të ardhur ngado e rezidentë  që  trembin nëna me fëmijë e këdo  të moshuar.  Kjo kuptohet ndodh gjithmonë në dobi  të kalimtarëve.


Po vërtet, mbase me një Sikur, ai shiu  parlamentar i dy mijë lekshave të ishte prej vërteti dhe të shkonte direkt tek njerzit, mbase pak e nga pak, e ditë për ditë  në xhepin e intelektualit, artistit e profesionistit skrupuloz  që është fytyra evropiane e  finales së këtij dhjetori integrues në BE, me siguri që  do tia ngrinte pakëz kryet e dinjitetit të  harruar ndaj mësuesit, mjekut të përndritur e modest, të pastrehut poet që fle në baraka pa çati dhe mbase gjërat besoj se do të shkonin pak më mirë në këtë vend gabimisht të varfër fort.  

Nga Andi Bica

----------


## pranvera bica

Shume bukur shkruan ti Andi Bica!  Ah sikur...ah sikur  te mos ishin gjithe keto probleme qe fatkeqesisht egzistojne si ne Tiranen tende ashtu edhe ne Korcen tende e timen bashke s'besoj se do egzistonte  kjo pasthirrme ...ah sikur! Ma puth mamin !

----------

abica (15-11-2013)

----------


## abica

gjethe vjeshte - autumn leaves
 pare pare 2o eurshi albanes...

----------

